# Carputer users! Audiophile DAC for cheap!



## amapro704

Using a computer as a source? Perfect way to output sound to amps with a confirmed group buy underway. Great for home audio too! Heres the link with details and the group buy:

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/car-audio/120460-simple-audiophile-sound-all-carputers-hippohifi-bloat-dac-limited-time-offer.html


----------



## t3sn4f2

amapro704 said:


> Using a computer as a source? Perfect way to output sound to amps with a confirmed group buy underway. Great for home audio too! Heres the link with details and the group buy:
> 
> http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/car-audio/120460-simple-audiophile-sound-all-carputers-hippohifi-bloat-dac-limited-time-offer.html


Yup, this is the ultimate soundcard/DAC for anyone that wants music out of there PC and doesn't need balanced out.

No need for questionable sound card drivers that have to be designed for game applications or editing music as well as music playing. Just a rock solid simple Windows USB speaker driver feeding a digital stream to a DAC chip acting as a USB to SPDIF converter and on to a super high end DAC and Opamp stage.


----------



## amapro704

Amen! I got together with Brent at hippohifi and put together the group buy because everybody likes to debate on what is best for audio on a carputer, but not enough people are using this. Its simple, it works- even for audiophiles! Very overlooked piece of equipment.


----------



## GenPac

interesting...


----------



## newtitan

link is dead is the GB dead already??



amapro704 said:


> Using a computer as a source? Perfect way to output sound to amps with a confirmed group buy underway. Great for home audio too! Heres the link with details and the group buy:
> 
> http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/car...s-hippohifi-bloat-dac-limited-time-offer.html


----------



## amapro704

NO! Wait a couple days, they took it down for a bit awaiting *final* approval. Should be good to go soon so I'll you updated.

-Joey


----------



## XC-C30

aaaaaah..... the bloat  downside if you are running active with the carputer, you'll need one for each pair of speaker, so it soon adds up. But it is a very nice piece indeed, I think. I'll be buying one via XtroniC (european supplier) soon enough to use at home.


----------



## amapro704

Yes you would need multiples for pc processing, I still like my 3sixty.2 for processing. Here's my take: programs for active via pc are not anywhere near their potential yet. They *can* be buggy, involve many diff programs to make it work and none have a good, intuitive user interface, especially not for a small touchscreen. So... you really cant be playing with it on the fly, so why not get a 3/4 way traditional crossover and/ or eq which is wayyy cheaper and arguably easier to do? PC processing WILL be amazing... in a few years.

Just my ~2 yen.


----------



## amapro704

amapro704 said:


> PC processing WILL be amazing... in a few years.


and it will be amazing one day thanks to pioneers like you!


----------



## ViperVin

argh whats with the link

"Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## amapro704

They took it down temporarily, waiting for the ok to put it back up.. Stay tuned


----------



## GenPac

XC-C30 said:


> But it is a very nice piece indeed, I think. I'll be buying one via XtroniC (european supplier) soon enough to use at home.


This was my though exactly... my Headphones see alot of use at home.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc

So since I can't see the thread, can someone fill me in on exactly what we're looking at? Any link to the actual product or price? It's definitely got my interest. I was looking at picking up the Silverstone EB-01 USB DAC (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162002) but I'm curious to see how this one stacks up, performance and price wise.


----------



## t3sn4f2

PSYKO_Inc said:


> So since I can't see the thread, can someone fill me in on exactly what we're looking at? Any link to the actual product or price? It's definitely got my interest. I was looking at picking up the Silverstone EB-01 USB DAC (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162002) but I'm curious to see how this one stacks up, performance and price wise.


Hippohifi.com

The silver stone uses a lesser quality DAC chip then the Bloat to do the D to A conversion. It's a Burr Brown DAC chip with a USB input. The Bloat has the same chip but it is uses it only to translate the USB signal into a digital SPDIF signal that is outputted from that chip to the next stage which is the place where the digital to analog conversion takes place (on a very high end Burr Brown DAC chip). After that it goes to a high end opamp circuit that is designed to function as headphone amp or a strong line driver for your preamp or amps.


----------



## amapro704

Basically 4 volts output vs 3.1 volts (still pretty good) for the silverstone and wayyyy better sound quality. Cause of what T3 said. Also 1/4 the size! If your using a carpc then you probably hibernate it when you shut off (for faster startup) and the bloat is hibernation friendly- many other DAC's/ usb soundcards are not. They will hang up on restart.. 

Thats just a couple of reasons why the bloat rocks. Once this group buy gets rolling, it wont be worth it to get the silverstone for what you will be able to get the bloat for..


----------



## XC-C30

amapro704 said:


> Yes you would need multiples for pc processing, I still like my 3sixty.2 for processing. Here's my take: programs for active via pc are not anywhere near their potential yet. They *can* be buggy, involve many diff programs to make it work and none have a good, intuitive user interface, especially not for a small touchscreen. So... you really cant be playing with it on the fly, so why not get a 3/4 way traditional crossover and/ or eq which is wayyy cheaper and arguably easier to do? PC processing WILL be amazing... in a few years.
> 
> Just my ~2 yen.


Thuneau has some nifty software solutions that are supposed to be good. Tie that up with an EQ and you're good to go, and it's not that expensive)


----------



## XC-C30

GenPac said:


> This was my though exactly... my Headphones see alot of use at home.


Not the reason for me. I just don't have a stand-alone CD-player, and everything is running via the PC. Internal soundchip sucks, and a plane soundcard has interneal processing via software, and I want to avoid that.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc

amapro704 said:


> Basically 4 volts output vs 3.1 volts (still pretty good) for the silverstone and wayyyy better sound quality. Cause of what T3 said. Also 1/4 the size! If your using a carpc then you probably hibernate it when you shut off (for faster startup) and the bloat is hibernation friendly- many other DAC's/ usb soundcards are not. They will hang up on restart..
> 
> Thats just a couple of reasons why the bloat rocks. Once this group buy gets rolling, it wont be worth it to get the silverstone for what you will be able to get the bloat for..


Awesome, I'll have to check out that group buy once it gets going. Haven't been over to mp3car in ages lol. Any idea on the price for the group buy?


----------



## amapro704

Put it this way, we get enough people and it could be sub $150 with upgrades, free RCA output upgrade, free usb cable and a shipping dicount- if we get enough people 


XC-C30, I'm not really talking about the cost of the software, more about the cost of multiple DAC's. But all the other issues still remain too. I just dont like how complex it gets with the multiple programs, etc. One day it will be good..


----------



## XC-C30

Yup, the cost of multiple dDACs is indeed a HUGE pain in the a$$. Wether you will need the upgraded version depends on your install though..... I'm pretty sure the upgraded version wil actually degrade my overall sound, beeing that the OPA2107 isn't as clean sounding. If you're using warm sounding speakers, the upgrade might actually result in a downgrade in the end. In my opinion it would be better to buy the standard version, see if it needs any upgrade at all, and if so, do them yourselves.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc

amapro704 said:


> Put it this way, we get enough people and it could be sub $150 with upgrades, free RCA output upgrade, free usb cable and a shipping dicount- if we get enough people
> 
> 
> XC-C30, I'm not really talking about the cost of the software, more about the cost of multiple DAC's. But all the other issues still remain too. I just dont like how complex it gets with the multiple programs, etc. One day it will be good..


Nice! Looks like it's time to start saving up then. Any idea on the time frame when this is gonna happen?


----------



## GenPac

XC-C30 said:


> Not the reason for me. I just don't have a stand-alone CD-player, and everything is running via the PC. Internal soundchip sucks, and a plane soundcard has interneal processing via software, and I want to avoid that.


Yeah, I didn't specify, same here. WAVs/FLAC through PC.


----------



## XC-C30

DAMN, this topic just made my hunger for the bloat even bigger  . Let's see what Joachim can do for me in terms of discount  . Maybe there should be a GB for european forumers too?


----------



## amapro704

Good call pink lady, the upgrade I'm in for for sure is the capacitors- that good for all. He's throwing that upgrade in for free! Then I would go for the DAC upgrade before the opamp upgrade, but it all depends on what you want... If you want a bit more warmth then upgrade the opamp if not, leave it. Also the difference wont be HUGE, very subtle.


----------



## XC-C30

SQ is all about subtility/subtile differences, so in that matter it IS a huge difference. Not in overall sound, but wether or not the subtile more/less detailed sound will improve.


----------



## amapro704

I definately agree, just letting others know that no matter whether they choose to upgrade or not it will sound goooOOOOD, especially compared to a lot of other ways of getting sound out of our little jukeboxes!  SQ is about the little minute differences.. It would be tought to decide, I'm going to pick up 2 and I'm thinking about getting one of each


----------



## XC-C30

Too bad I don't have the funds as of now. XtroniC sells them for 199euros without the upgrades. I'm not affiliated with the company, but I do know the owner vey well since he's my little (lenghthwise) brother, so I do hope to get a nice discount, cause I really could use one to pair up with my sansui stuff (you want to combine nice amps with a nice input stage don't you...).... Or maybe I could go for the "delayed birthday present" sceem of things (not likely though:blush


----------



## Ianaconi

I am interested on this too.

I am looking to build a CARPC to replace my DRZ9255.

Any tips on a soundcard or what I could use for processing?

What you guys recommend?

I need to be able to fully active control my 3-way frontstage and subs.

Thx a lot!


----------



## XC-C30

The bloat is a great choise as far as that part goes. For x-over and TA, have a look at www.thuneau.com. For EQ, there are various options.... Might do a search on the MP3car forums, which will cover all your questions regarding this subject. The forum ain't what it used to be, but it's still a great resource if you look passed the commercial side of things.


----------



## Candisa

Aaah, the bloat, nice little piece of equipment if I may believe the experiences.

I'll be using a carputer myself, but I'll use it as a pure signal-source. EQ and X-Overs will be done analog by a AudioControl EQX and 4XS, and the whole concept of my install is getting the stage right without TA, so the bloat is the perfect device for me.

I'm 99,5% sure I'll buy one for my project. Price is reasonable, even via xtronic if he doesn't raise his prices by then and doesn't ask too much for a customized (upgraded + RCA connectors in stead of 3.5mm jack) version, quality should be superior in and beyond it's price range and it's pretty small (although I'll probably put it in a EQX/4XS sized casing for looks sake  )...

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## XC-C30

I don't see any rise pricewise (I could ask though, if you want); a,d prices for the upgrades are stated on the XtroniC direct website.

http://direct.xtronic.be/products/dac-s/autobloat.html


----------



## bretti_kivi

how many people you'll want for the europe group buy? 10? 20? 

I can ask on talkaudio and on the a2 website, there are quite a few carputer users around...

Bret


----------



## amapro704

If we get 25+ we will get them @ incredible prices. I can't quote you yet because we are working out the details- stay tuned, I will know very soon.

Also, that would be great if you could help promote. The more the better for everyone involved. 

Thnx


----------



## XC-C30

bretti_kivi said:


> how many people you'll want for the europe group buy? 10? 20?
> 
> I can ask on talkaudio and on the a2 website, there are quite a few carputer users around...
> 
> Bret


I'll try and talk to Joachim to see how many would do te get a reasonable discount out of it.

Mind you this is the only thing I can do because I don't have the funds to actually manage the group buy.


----------



## amapro704

The group buy that will be organized is WORLWIDE so rather than cause confusion by putting together 2 separate ones, lets stick with 1 going direct because thats what Brent authorized. I don't want to step on any toes or anything by organizing this and trust me its better for all of us to pull together and get the largest quantity we can since the price gets cheaper as we buy more. I.E. one buy for qty of 40 is much better than 2 for 20.


----------



## XC-C30

amapro704 said:


> The group buy that will be organized is WORLWIDE so rather than cause confusion by putting together 2 separate ones, lets stick with 1 going direct because thats what Brent authorized. I don't want to step on any toes or anything by organizing this and trust me its better for all of us to pull together and get the largest quantity we can since the price gets cheaper as we buy more. I.E. one buy for qty of 40 is much better than 2 for 20.


Sorry, my bad:blush:. I didn't realize this was going to be worldwide, since shipping and import to European countries would be pretty expensive I think.


----------



## amapro704

Yeah theres no discrimination! Love your waffles BTW pink lady  I shouldn't really be posting about it yet I suppose, not until every detail is worked out. We got the price set, but now we are working on the logistics of it as far as shipping, etc. Shipping the US to France, England, etc isn't too expensive at all. That would be the only variable in price from individual to individual. Nobody is going to be trying to make any money on shipping tho so whether you buy with us with the group buy or buy individually, shipping will be the same. Just the price tag on the unit will be wayyy lower


----------



## XC-C30

I once ordere a DC-DC PSU.... initial cost $190..... after shipping and import, that figure went up by 100+%..... That's why I'm a tad worried. Now if it would be cheaper including shipping and taxes, surely I'm in for the GB!


----------



## amapro704

I hope so, I know each country is different. Shipping probably wont be bad we just need to figure out what "customs" charges. Might be wicked high for your country and next to nothing for another or even for a different item. I should have answers very soon!


----------



## XC-C30

Patiently waiting


----------



## Ianaconi

I wish we had something like this with 8 RCA outs.


----------



## chad

Ianaconi said:


> I wish we had something like this with 8 RCA outs.


How much do you want to spend?


----------



## XC-C30

Ianaconi said:


> I wish we had something like this with 8 RCA outs.


Why? It's easily been done with multiple ones, linked by VAC. I know it could get expensive that way, and you would be running out of USB ports.... But i don't see any other reason.

edit: Or buy an apogee DAC (although it might only have 6 outputs (not sure)) if you have the money .


----------



## Ianaconi

chad said:


> How much do you want to spend?


Not that much... I am trying to build a CARPC for about U$1000...

I need the similar SQ I would have with a CLARION DRZ9255...

And I need to be able to control all my speakers actively (3-way frontstage + sub).

Do you guys think that is possible?

I am thinking on a MAUDIO 1010LT.

Thx so much and sorry for the offtopic.


----------



## Ianaconi

XC-C30 said:


> Why? It's easily been done with multiple ones, linked by VAC. I know it could get expensive that way, and you would be running out of USB ports.... But i don't see any other reason.
> 
> edit: Or buy an apogee DAC (although it might only have 6 outputs (not sure)) if you have the money .


Well but if I use 4 of these I would be spending over U$800 on the DACs alone... That is way out of my budget.


----------



## amapro704

If you just want the added features of the computer like nav, videos, internet and a HD, just get one of these and keep your HU that does active. Me no want HU tho  I'm gonna be honest, I really really like my 3sixty.2.


----------



## XC-C30

If I had the frigging money, I'd just go with 3-4 of them and go fully active with the carputer.... But as money doesn't grow on trees..... Oh well.... starting with one for the trailputer. I have to get a new car first anyway


----------



## t3sn4f2

Ianaconi said:


> Not that much... *I am trying to build a CARPC for about U$1000...*
> 
> I need the similar SQ I would have with a CLARION DRZ9255...
> 
> And I need to be able to control all my speakers actively (3-way frontstage + sub).
> 
> Do you guys think that is possible?
> 
> I am thinking on a MAUDIO 1010LT.
> 
> Thx so much and sorry for the offtopic.


You're looking at $800 bucks for just the display. Unless you are ok with anything less then this quality.......then its will be half that cost.



















http://cartft.com/community/Story/death_valley/


----------



## Ianaconi

t3sn4f2 

Thanks a lot for your help.

I am thinking on using the Xenarc 700TSV which is like U$350. What do you think?

Thx a lot mate!


----------



## t3sn4f2

Ianaconi said:


> t3sn4f2
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> I am thinking on using the Xenarc 700TSV which is like U$350. What do you think?
> 
> Thx a lot mate!


I can't really comment on that one. I've only researched transreflective models like the carTFT one (that's the one I'd buy as of today). 

I suggest looking in mp3car.com display forum for reviews and working pics on pretty much any model out there. Might take a few days of research to find out all the pros and cons, and thats just for the display.


----------



## amapro704

Tint your windows! lol. My dynamix 8.4" actually is not bad at all in the sun.


----------



## t3sn4f2

amapro704 said:


> Tint your windows! lol. My dynamix 8.4" actually is not bad at all in the sun.


Even better!


----------



## Ianaconi

All my windows are tinted, so I don't think I will have a problem with the screen. The Xenarc seem like a good option.


----------



## newtitan

best bang for the buck 


http://www.gooddeals18.com/product/SHK1040

it has some quirks, but the pic is awesome imo

they have a 8" too



and check this out too


http://www.gooddeals18.com/product/SHKAD6500/new_65_inch_2_din_DVD_TV_AM_FM_AMP_Touch_Screen.html


----------



## Ianaconi

Wow that is awesome!!!

Too bad I can't fit a 10.4 on my 2DIN space.

8" might me too big also. I wish they had a 7".

That 6.5" 2DIN seem awesome. Not sure if it would work for my application though.



newtitan said:


> best bang for the buck
> 
> 
> http://www.gooddeals18.com/product/SHK1040
> 
> it has some quirks, but the pic is awesome imo
> 
> they have a 8" too
> 
> 
> 
> and check this out too
> 
> 
> http://www.gooddeals18.com/product/SHKAD6500/new_65_inch_2_din_DVD_TV_AM_FM_AMP_Touch_Screen.html


----------



## t3sn4f2

newtitan said:


> best bang for the buck
> 
> 
> http://www.gooddeals18.com/product/SHK1040
> 
> it has some quirks, but the pic is awesome imo
> 
> they have a 8" too
> 
> 
> 
> and check this out too
> 
> 
> http://www.gooddeals18.com/product/SHKAD6500/new_65_inch_2_din_DVD_TV_AM_FM_AMP_Touch_Screen.html


Hhmm dem headunits look fishy


----------



## amapro704

If your windows are tinted you will be fine. I have good vision tho, never really thought about if you dont.. Look into dynamix, seemed really cheap and it is really a hitachi screen marketed by dynamix. Get off the forums and get to building! 

My 2 yen


----------



## amapro704

T3, those sun shades are mint! Whats next, a baby on board sticker!? niiiice


----------



## bretti_kivi

"customs" charges for those of us in Europe are non-existent. The price outside europe should also be without "VAT" or whatever it's called in Belgium (can't remember), which IIRC is 20%+ anyway.

the immediate response to the posts I made yesterday is non-existent. <shrug>

Bret


----------



## newtitan

I certainly want a few of those bloats thats for sure


----------



## amapro704

bretti_kivi said:


> "customs" charges for those of us in Europe are non-existent. The price outside europe should also be without "VAT" or whatever it's called in Belgium (can't remember), which IIRC is 20%+ anyway.
> 
> the immediate response to the posts I made yesterday is non-existent. <shrug>
> 
> Bret


I don't get what your saying witht the second part?? 

I just called it "customs" cuz thats what is in my country, sorry if you call it something else.


----------



## bretti_kivi

sorry, I didn't make myself clear: Broadly speaking, the EU + Norway + Switzerland + Liechtenstein + Iceland is a free trade area which means that parts delivered from Belgium to Finland or Germany or the UK are not normally subject to any additional sales tax or customs charges apart from the one sales tax ("VAT", Alv., "MwSt", MOMS) that is levied at source (in this case Belgium). 

The second part was that I made a post on a couple of forums about interest in the group buy - no reactions at all, apart from "that's expensive". The more there are, the cheaper it gets, right? 

Bret


----------



## amapro704

Whats expensive? The retail price? Because I haven't got the absolutely finalized price structure just yet- thats why I haven't posted one. Also, since the US dollar is weak right now, exchange rates are a factor so it may end up being different depending on how your country's currency stacks up. These are the things were are trying to figure out right now. Put it this way, we are going to get them much cheaper than regular retail price and this unit has a very low price tag already for the quality it is. So what did you post that people said was "expensive" I still don't understand.


----------



## XC-C30

@bretti_kivi: In Belgium you pay 21% VAT (called BTW here) on the sales-price that are being wrote off as customs. That + shipping still makes it a pretty big cost. As I said before, mt OPUS320 initially was $189, but in the end, after customs and import it was well over €400, which is more than double the initial cost.

So only if the price stays below €199, I'd be interested (that's the price XtroniC sells the basic version for, though I think it already has the RCA upgrade)


----------



## amapro704

But xtronic at some point is paying the fee as well so I don't see how if you are getting a cheaper price and paying the same VAT, it would end up being more  But you bring up a good point, if it makes sense (money wise) we can count you in! We won't know until things are finalized. (I know, I'm patiently waiting too) 


P.S. The way its looking, if you want an upgraded unit this will FOR SURE be cheaper..


----------



## XC-C30

Xtronic pays dealerprice.... Which is usually far less than the customer-price. And I'm not even sure, dealers pay the same amount on customs and VAT, because they buy in a bigger amount. I think there's different laws applied from the ones for the end-user here.


----------



## amapro704

Mmmm, that may be true. I've been told with US customs fees, it just goes on the value of merchandise so the more you buy the more you pay, there are no dealer/ quatity discount. Everywhere is different tho. It may not be a great deal for you, but for your neighboring country (not good with european geography) it may be a great deal! Blah, lets just all incorporate into one large country called the globe and elect Hilary Clinton to rule us all!

lol


----------



## XC-C30

I'm gonna stop disencouraging other potential buyers now . I'll just have to wait and see how it turns out and make my decision when the final price is up and I did the math. Let's say it's 50/50 for now untill I got both the ratings from the GB and from xtronic.


----------



## XC-C30

amapro704 said:


> Blah, lets just all incorporate into one large country called the globe and elect Hilary Clinton to rule us all!
> 
> lol


I don't have to think about that for a sec. I'm in!  I always had my own view about the USA, but eversince I saw Michael Moore's sicko, I'm even more against how things are being ran overseas.


----------



## amapro704

Get excited....


----------



## XC-C30

amapro704 said:


> Get excited....


Tell me. I got some money to spare


----------



## t3sn4f2

I ain't got shiette!


----------



## XC-C30

t3sn4f2 said:


> I ain't got shiette!


You'll get another chance. I ain't got the money either, actually (well, it was meant for other things), but I really have to upgrade my stereo. So I'll be building a set op speakers and buying the DAC.


----------



## t3sn4f2

XC-C30 said:


> You'll get another chance. I ain't got the money either, actually (well, it was meant for other things), but I really have to upgrade my stereo. So I'll be building a set op speakers and buying the DAC.


Thats good. I hope we can see some reviews on it from this group buy. Maybe ones with some RMAA measurements too . 

From what I've read it looks like the 4 volt outputs are actual. Someone reported they had to lower the gains on their amps way down after going from a 4 volt head unit to the Bloat.


----------



## XC-C30

Still waiting for a price-tag though...... I'm moving in a couple of days..... I want to know what address I have to put on the order, or if I just get it via Joachim (if I can have his, I'd have it by friday, if I have to order, it comes straight from hippo, but since there isn't a big batch being sent out, it should be quicker)


----------



## amapro704

Well its open to all international buyers @ the same price and same shipping, flat rate anywhere. The link and and thread should be up within a day or so. Sorry it took so long but it will be easy, all orders done righ thru the MP3car.com store and payed with paypal then shipped directly to you from Hippohifi. We are doing one unit, black case and ALL UPGRADES INCLUDED!!! Everything, DAC, opamps, capacitors and RCA's. Shipping is included in the price and it comes with a free USB cable. Normally it is $279 fully upgraded, it will be $187.50 SHIPPED for 25 buyers! For those who are curious, check out the components that go into the upgrades- you would be hard pressed to find these components in another DAC @ 3 or 4 times the cost. Some goooood stuff

I'll update very soon


----------



## MarkZ

amapro704 said:


> Well its open to all international buyers @ the same price and same shipping, flat rate anywhere. The link and and thread should be up within a day or so. Sorry it took so long but it will be easy, all orders done righ thru the MP3car.com store and payed with paypal then shipped directly to you from Hippohifi. We are doing one unit, black case and ALL UPGRADES INCLUDED!!! Everything, DAC, opamps, capacitors and RCA's. Shipping is included in the price and it comes with a free USB cable. Normally it is $279 fully upgraded, it will be $187.50 SHIPPED for 25 buyers! For those who are curious, check out the components that go into the upgrades- you would be hard pressed to find these components in another DAC @ 3 or 4 times the cost. Some goooood stuff
> 
> I'll update very soon


Wait...I don't think the link works anymore.


----------



## amapro704

No that link won't work ever again! lol. New link coming very soon- as soon as the item is added to MP3car.com's store.


----------



## XC-C30

Do I understand this correct? $187.50 shipped, even to Belgium? So this would mean I only have to pay customs on top of that?


----------



## amapro704

Yes, you would check out in the MP3car.com store, shipping will be included and (even to Belgium ) and thats all. I don't know if you will even need to pay customs on top of that... Do you normally pay customs to whomever you purchase from? Or do you pay it elsewhere?


----------



## amapro704

Candisa said:


> Aaah, the bloat, nice little piece of equipment if I may believe the experiences.
> 
> I'll be using a carputer myself, but I'll use it as a pure signal-source. EQ and X-Overs will be done analog by a AudioControl EQX and 4XS, and the whole concept of my install is getting the stage right without TA, so the bloat is the perfect device for me.
> 
> I'm 99,5% sure I'll buy one for my project. Price is reasonable, even via xtronic if he doesn't raise his prices by then and doesn't ask too much for a customized (upgraded + RCA connectors in stead of 3.5mm jack) version, quality should be superior in and beyond it's price range and it's pretty small (although I'll probably put it in a EQX/4XS sized casing for looks sake  )...
> 
> greetz,
> Isabelle


PS, we are after the exact same thing. I would be happy if I did no TA at all. I will be using traditional crossovers as you are, but probably will do EQ on the pc. Best way as of now IMHO. Will you be using FLAC or CD audio?


----------



## amapro704

t3sn4f2 said:


> Thats good. I hope we can see some reviews on it from this group buy. Maybe ones with some RMAA measurements too .
> 
> From what I've read it looks like the 4 volt outputs are actual. Someone reported they had to lower the gains on their amps way down after going from a 4 volt head unit to the Bloat.


Yeah its a powerful MoFo , go turn over your couch cushions and find some cash, you don't want to miss out! Its gonna stay open for a little bit anyways so don't worry, you won't miss your money


----------



## Candisa

I'll use whatever I can play. If I really like a song, but I only have it in 192kbps mp3, I'll play it, if I have a song I like in FLAC, even better. I rip cd's myself in VBR mp3, more than good enough for in the car, so why waste storage space?

I'll occasionally play cd's with it, I'll probably rip most of them and leave the originals at home, protected against heat, scratches....

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## amapro704

Candisa said:


> I'll use whatever I can play. If I really like a song, but I only have it in 192kbps mp3, I'll play it, if I have a song I like in FLAC, even better. I rip cd's myself in VBR mp3, more than good enough for in the car, so why waste storage space?
> 
> I'll occasionally play cd's with it, I'll probably rip most of them and leave the originals at home, protected against heat, scratches....
> 
> greetz,
> Isabelle


Agreed. I don't mind listening to MP3's if I like the song and thats all I have it in.. Maybe I'm dense but what is VBR MP3?


----------



## amapro704

MP3car.com has told me that the Bloat should be available in their store today, then I will post the direct link to it as soon as it is up! If everyone could start spreading the word- among other forums and wherever that would be awesome!


----------



## Candisa

Variable Bit Rate, sounds as good as 320kbps, only takes storage space of a 192kbps mp3 (a little more or less depending on the dynamics of the song)... Just perfect for carputer use: lot of music on a hard disk, more music to send from the home pc to the carpc in the same time (no more usb sticks/mp3 cd's/... just wifi), more than good enough sound quality...

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## amapro704

Ah yeah, I knew it sounded familiar. What program do you use to rip VBR? Sorry, when it comes to ripping, I definately AM a newbie because I have always downloaded MP3's and rarely ripped them. Thanks


----------



## amapro704

Behold! http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/general-hardware-discussion/121396-mp3car-authorized-group-buy-audiophile-sound-solution-hippohi-fi-bloat-dac.html#post1221830


----------



## Candisa

I use a program called 'BookEnc' to rip cd's, you can also use it to convert flac or wave or other kinds of formats to high quality mp3's if you have a headunit that plays mp3 but no other formats...

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## t3sn4f2

Found this a while back from a site in Europe that sells it.

View attachment 5592


----------



## amapro704

t3sn4f2 said:


> Found this a while back from a site in Europe that sells it.
> 
> View attachment 5592


Thats the little bugger! Go here http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/general-hardware-discussion/121396-mp3car-authorized-group-buy-audiophile-sound-solution-hippohi-fi-bloat-dac.html#post1221830 its all set and ready to be ordered


----------



## bretti_kivi

WTF! €116? which means it's like half the European price! including delivery, that's an *excellent* deal.

Bret


----------



## amapro704

bretti_kivi said:


> WTF! €116? which means it's like half the European price! including delivery, that's an *excellent* deal.
> 
> Bret


Yeah dude, its cheap! You going to order one??


----------



## vactor

lord knows i did


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

very tempting but i think i'll stick with my "audiophile" soundcard for the simple fact that i went through so much to get it/fit it.


----------



## amapro704

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> very tempting but i think i'll stick with my "audiophile" soundcard for the simple fact that i went through so much to get it/fit it.


No shame in that! You could pick one up for home, or for future use tho  Or just to try.. Not that this is the point of the Group Buy, but you could always audition it, see if you like it and if it's worth upgrading then if not, sell it for what you got it for once the buy is over..


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

i am considering doing just that.


----------



## bumpnzx3

if i were to place an order, do we have any idea when they would be coming in? i am looking to create a good setup for the office- and with the free rca output upgrade, i could use it at home also.


----------



## amapro704

bumpnzx3 said:


> if i were to place an order, do we have any idea when they would be coming in? i am looking to create a good setup for the office- and with the free rca output upgrade, i could use it at home also.


Hey man! Well Brent does sell quite a but of these worldwide so I'm sure he tries to keep everything in stock, but just because he will be building so many orders at once- and as a disclaimer- we put a longer time frame for all units to be shipped out (see OP). The first to order will receive theirs first, and much, much quicker. We are staying on the safe side with the time frames because the components come from other suppliers obviously and since Brent has no control over _their_ stock and we dont know exactly how many orders (though it looks like A LOT!) will be placed, its tough to give an exact time frame.

Sorry I can't give you a better answer than that, but luckily you caught this at the very beginning so if you order now, you can be near the front of the line  And it will be so worth the short wait!


----------



## bumpnzx3

one more question- if it comes with RCA outs, i assume that also means it no longer has the standard headphone out? is there a way around that so i could use it on my computer at work also? i'm not planning on using this in a carputer- mainly at work and maybe at home on the surround sound.


----------



## t3sn4f2

A stereo male RCA to female headphone adapter will work. Same as going from headphone to RCA with the regular bloat or an mp3 player but in the opposite manner.


----------



## amapro704

For the home system you will want the RCA's and if you are using headphones at the office (which this will sound incredible with) then you use a small Y adaptor that turns a stereo pair of RCA's into either a 1/4 headphone jack or a 1/8 mini jack, whichever your headphones use. They are super cheap..

Edit: t3 beat me to it.


----------



## bumpnzx3

i forgot all about those little adapters. i will be venturing over to the mp3 site to hand over my money shortly.


----------



## amapro704

Hey an update for ya guys (and gals). Its going great, a lot of orders have been placed already, but we still need more! If you know of another site or place to post links, or any other way to spread the word, please do! 

Thanks!

Joey


----------



## bumpnzx3

hometheatershack.com, elitecaraudio.com, and head-fi.org are just a couple places that come to mind. not sure if it has already been posted there or no.


----------



## amapro704

I posted on Head-fi, but they took it down I think because they have sponsoring vendors that sell competing products. Elite seems like a good place. I'm not familiar with other site but if you want to throw a post up that would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## bumpnzx3

i put one up on elitecaraudio. i don't think i can add one the htshack though- for the same reason your post was taken down.


----------



## bluevec

No such country as Estonia in shop..


----------



## amapro704

bluevec said:


> No such country as Estonia in shop..



Let me get that figured out for ya.


----------



## amapro704

OK Estonia is now up in the store for you to place an order. Sorry about that, not sure why it wasn't there


----------



## bumpnzx3

how many orders are they up to? i sent my money in on friday, just curious if we've made it to the 25 mark yet. my beyerdynamic's came in today. i am going to listen for a little bit then let them sit for a few days to burn in on some pink noise, then hopefully i will get to hear them on an amp. that will be pretty cool- to go through all of the steps to see if they really do sound better A) after being burned in; and B) amped.


----------



## amapro704

The GB has been open for a week now and we are are a little over halfway there. Many others have posted that they are going to order but haven't yet (waiting on money, etc) but we still need a few more people. If you know of anywhere to post links or any other appropriate way to spread the word, go for it!

-Joey


----------



## amapro704

We have had a bunch more orders, just on the past few days! I won't know the officially tally until Monday but we are very very close- still need a few more orders tho. If you are interested place your order! Or tell a friend to place an order 

Thnx,
Joey


----------



## amapro704

I just placed another order today, I believe the total is 23 or 24 units now. Somebody order one right meow!


----------



## amapro704

Update: We are well over 25 and production has begun!  Orders will still be taken tho so continue to spread the word and let anyone know that may be interested. The official end of the GB will be 6-30-08 @ 11:59pm Pacific time. 

Thanks to everyone who has ordered so far!


Joey


----------



## amapro704

Bump for the last few days to save some dough!


----------



## amapro704

Last few hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpnzx3

well- i think my beyerdynamics are fully broken in- now i shall wait for the amp. curious to see how much of an improvement there is.


----------



## bumpnzx3

what's the deal here? it's been close to a month now. are they being shipped out yet?


----------



## amapro704

Ooooo yeah, I only updated the MP3car post as that was where most the action was towards the end of the GB. Sorry :/ The first batch is on its way! I think Brent built over half of them for the first batch and the rest will be shipped out shortly as well.

Joey


----------



## bumpnzx3

good deal. thanks for the update. i forgot to check there prior to posting here.


----------



## bumpnzx3

do we know how he shipped them or if there is any sort of tracking info? date it was shipped? anything?


----------



## t3sn4f2

bumpnzx3 said:


> do we know how he shipped them or if there is any sort of tracking info? date it was shipped? anything?


Air Passenger Pigeon


----------



## amapro704

t3sn4f2 said:


> Air Passenger Pigeon


no, kangaroo express! he shipped them monday or tuesday of last week but no individual tracking numbers because i think they change carriers once the hit the country of destination. if people that recieve them would post here that would be great!


----------



## bumpnzx3

nevermind- mine was waiting for me at the post office when i got home from work today. they left a note saying i had to come pick something up- signature requested. looks good- haven't tried it out yet though.


----------



## bumpnzx3

so far so good- loving it.


----------



## amapro704

Oh Yeah man! And she only gets better with age


----------



## bumpnzx3

kinda like a 15 year old


----------



## amapro704

Nope, already past her prime, kinda like a fine wine


----------



## tim0shel

You think i can get in or is the group buy over with?


----------



## bumpnzx3

pretty sure it's done and gone. but, you might get lucky and he might have a few left over still.


----------



## XC-C30

aaaaargh....... Someone's gonna get killed tonight for moving and having no interet during the GB......

Oh well..... Guess I'll have to order with XtroniC


----------



## _Dejan_

Hi,
Because in this thread talking about DAC I will try here find solution for me...
I need one DAC or sound card which will be connected to Audison bitOne audio processor with optical cable.
What I need:
-Optical output
-USB connection
-Mic input I will use on onboard sound card on my PC
-Working with Windows 7
-Must normaly work with S3 sleep & hibernate 

Can someone help find me some good solution?


----------

